# Weaponized Dissociation *Trigger Warning*



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

Imagine if scientists figured out how to do some kind of mental operation, do a quick fix, and you're recovered from dissociation.

The Military would then step in.

And next they would figure out how to weaponize dissociation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah MK Ultra shit!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

Dissociation is the furthest thing from a weapon really, it's more like a back up plan to handling stress in the psyche.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

If your soldiers cannot leave the barracks for more than an hour to go to the mess hall, then you are going to lose the war.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

Using dissociated soldiers has been going on for many years, even to the point where the training and fighting is so highly dissociated it can take decades for the people to even begin to remember what they've done. Children have been used also. Children are perfect specimens to use b/c they are the easiest of all to dissociate. Often the training starts very young b/c that's the perfect time to 'build' multiples (DID). The younger the better.

There are many people in this world who have dissociative identity disorder who have been purposefully split and used for military purposes. I communicate often with a handful of people who've been used like this. It takes decades to heal from what they've been through.

It's been going on since the 2nd world war. Hitler and his scientists was doing 'research and experimentation'. After the war the main German scientists were moved to the US and surrounding countries. It's all documented. Joseph Mengle was one of the worst of all. He was 'working' up until the late 70's (I think i read somewhere) as a part of MK-ULTRA.

It's not a conspiracy theory at all. It's real and it did happen. You can't tell me people fake these stories then spend the next 20 years on stabilising drugs and attend therapy once a week just to get attention! Besides, I've met them, I've heard some of their stories..


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2014)

While there is some reality to dissociating soldiers and MK Ultra, I was actually talking about some kind of technological weapon that could dissociate by a trigger or button.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Interesting topic I had to check out.

IMHO, there is some confusion about the definiton here. I would say that many in high stress positions -- police, fire, paramadic, airline pilot, and soldier -- need to disconnect, or really distance themselves ... not like DP/DR ... from horrific things so they can get their jobs done.

It would be awful to have a weapon to GIVE someone DP/DR -- doubt that could happen -- but from what I know, when a soldier is in a situation where he must kill, sees his/her buddies being killed, he/she still has to hold it together. Wars have existed since time began. Many have killed and functioned normally afterwards, as it is within the context of survival.

When we talk about PTSD, an individual remembers VIVIDLY what has happened. They cannot forget -- that is the problem. I have said many times, I have attended some seminars with Vets who have spoken about PTSD. I've gotten up and asked them about DP/DR -- they don't know what I'm talking about. The experience of surviving, literally surviving a threat to your life, a literal threat to your life, causes constant re-living of the event, in gory detail. Nightmares. One startles at the sound of a car backfiring as it could be a gun.

There is truly a difference between healthy "autopilot" -- and I've experienced it in auto accidents ... where you tune out everything but survival. And afterwards you might vomit, the adrenaline pumps AFTERWARD, as you focus only on the essentials. You vomit as blood goes to your brain, your digestion stops, you might not even feel pain ... these are to survive.

Before my father in law and uncle in law passed away -- well both men were in WWII. They flew planes, they fought hand to hand combat. I have friends whose parents were soldiers in that war. They have been touched deeply by the experience, but they have not dissociated. Memories are vivid and they share them over and over. They like to recount, "that day when we blew up them Gerrys." etc.

But they also have profound sadness.

Some individuals cannot tolerate this. They are not resilient. And there are records of PTSD since war began. Since the Illiad and the Odyssey. Things used to be called "homesickness" "battle fatigue" "shell shock" -- the modern term is PTSD. The recognition of PTSD has finally brought some credibility to mental health research in the field of abuse, etc.

But I would say it is NOT the same -- one would not get DID, or DP/DR from war. These things are related more to chronic verbal abuse, or other types of abuse in childhood.

And healthy people feel DP/DR sometimes when stresed, tired, or indeed shocked by something, but it passes and they "forget" what it felt like.

Someone with chronic DP/DR, or a dissociative disorder has a chronic problem that is disabling in all aspects of life. PTSD as well. And I have mentioned before that military dogs can get PTSD. They startle, they become unable to function. This could also happen with a police dog that has been under extreme duress.

Also, war has changed. The Vietnam war which was guerilla warfare, and the wars we fight now. We aren't sending regiments against each other in tanks, or flying planes over cities and bombing them. We are fighting unseen enemies, alone. Soldiers are redeployed before they can get their bearings again.

Thoughts. There is nothing more moving than to hear old soldiers remenisce. sp? They are in a club of their own. They have experiences no one else has, but it doesn't necessarility destroy them.

War is as old as ... forever. Chimp tribes war with each other. We simply have major tech advances that have changed war strategy.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

MK Ultra is torture. This is different. Different from fighting, so perhaps I missed the point of the OP.

Torturing someone, or using psychological manipulation, well the US is in trouble for this re: Guantanamo Bay. How do you get intel out of a prisoner. This is another type of abuse.

"MKUltra used numerous methodologies to manipulate people's mental states and alter brain functions, including the surreptitious administration of drugs (especially LSD) and other chemicals, hypnosis, sensory deprivation, isolation, verbal and sexual abuse, as well as various forms of torture.[9]"


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Trigger warning..

Yes that's absolutely right Dreamer. MK Ultra used torture on CHILDREN to make them DID. They actually 'manufacture' incredibly complex DID 'systems' in the children through torture and abuse. Only young children can develop DID (before around the age of 5 or 6). Notoriously the children are chosen and the 'process' starts around the age of 2. It's the most hideous thing you could imagine huh? The alters that are produced are trained to do certain things, whether it's to become sex slaves, information carriers, drug mules, victims of pornography.. the list goes on.

It's unimaginably cruel. But this is how low governments will stoop. It's not just America who does this. Canada was a hotspot, Australia was a hotspot as well. They're are other countries too all tied in, but I can't remember who they are.

Don't think for one minute that this government 'research' has stopped. No way. Believe me, in 20 or 30 years we'll be hearing about what they did to kids in the 2000's. The victims are all DID and so heavily dissociated it can take decades for them to even start to remember what happened. Of course a fair percentage don't make it that far and some never remember at all. The rest go through life wondering why they feel so different and self medicate so heavily and then BAMM.! They have their first flashback and their whole world caves in on them&#8230; and then spend the next 15,20 30 years in therapy. This is very typical of the unfolding of DID and abuse of this nature.

Sorry TOF.. got a bit side tracked.


----------

